# 2008 World Sailfish Championship



## Blackdfl (Mar 21, 2008)

The 2008 World Sailfish Championship is set to kick off in just 2 weeks! Think you have what it takes to be a world champion?

* $100,000 Guaranteed Cash for 1st Place*

The tournament will be help April 15th-19th 2008 in Key West, Florida. If you think you have what it takes, follow the link below for full registration details. See you on the water!

Full Details Here


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Cool- My ranger is ready to go! Now where is my darn net at?


----------



## Blackdfl (Mar 21, 2008)

That reminds me, there are charter boats that you can hire to enter the competition. Get a pool of 5 or more buddies together to pool together for the entry fee and lodging, could be a fun and potentially rewarding vacation.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

You have to play to win, gents. Sailfish tourneys are, by far, my favorite. Kites flying with lines all over the place, windy, rough seas, water pouring over the transom into the cockpit, fish so green that they damn near jump into the boat and at the end of the week you either have a nice check and a bacardi anejo or just a bacardi anejo. Either way, life is good.


----------



## Blackdfl (Mar 21, 2008)

KEY WEST  Capt. Scott Leons team Rock Star staged a remarkable comeback Saturday in the final day of the World Sailfish Championship, and took home the $100,000 top prize.

The team began the day in fifth place, but won on earliest time of final release after three boats ended the tournament with 15 sailfish releases.

Team Rock Star added six sailfish releases Saturday to its nine during the first two days, releasing the 15th sail at 10:21 a.m.

It wasnt easy from there, however. The Miami-based team, which includes boat owner Jorge Piedra, Jorge Ramirez, Rudy Espinosa, Rudy Espinosa Jr., Ovi Vento, Leo Lombera, Henry Jimenez and Kyle Sherman, endured several nerve-wracking hours after team Jichi reported its 15th release about an hour later.

Team Jichi, which includes Luis Isaias, Ricky Querejeta, Anibal Moya, Neil Orange Jonathan Barber and Capt. Ricky Linder, came in second.

Team Vitamin Sea Too finished third. The team includes skipper Mike Dinnen, Tim Maddock, John Hubert, Mike Reisert, Chris Zidar, and John Kreig.

Tournament director Capt. Mike Weinhofer reported the event attracted more than 800 anglers fishing on 101 boats, releasing a record 558 sailfish.


----------

